# Leaky cab doors



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Me again.

I just gave the 'van a wash today and notice that both cab doors have gaps and so a fair bit of water leaked in (normal hose not even a pressure washer).

It is a 6 year old A Class, is this common or not? How difficult is it to replace the door seals?

Pete


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Are we going thru a spate of MHs with problems lately? 8O 
It makes us non MH home with 18 years old cars glad we bought Jap Crap! :lol:


----------

